# Wanted:  (At least) 25K RCAF toques, balaclavas and neck gaiters



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2013)

This from MERX:


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for lightweight thermal headwear .... This requirement is for a firm quantity of 25,000 balaclavas, 25,000 neck gaiters and 25,000 toques to be delivered to Montreal, Qc. and Edmonton, Alb. Mandatory delivery of the firm quantity is requested complete no later than June 30, 2014 .... This requirement also includes three (3) options to purchase additional estimated quantities. Each option quantity can be for a minimum of 5,000 to a maximum of 25,000 for each type ....


A few more details/specs in bid document extract (43 page PDF) here.


----------

